# Ain't Yellow Beauttiful



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2012)

Everything is coming out yellow.Took these pics today.


----------



## Jacob (May 23, 2012)

looks great i have heard of some people having trouble growing these were they live.


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful flowers. What is the kind in the first pic, in the pot? My fav are the cactus flowers.


----------



## Redstrike (May 23, 2012)

Those opuntia are going nuts!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2012)

wellington said:


> Beautiful flowers. What is the kind in the first pic, in the pot? My fav are the cactus flowers.


Sorry, I have given up trying to remember the names of them, but here is a pic of some 4 year old plants that I started from seeds from that plant.someone else may know the name.


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2012)

I just never expect those blooms to be so big.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 23, 2012)

Totally..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 23, 2012)

*Beautiful!*


----------

